# Sounds Like A Bargain



## RawSlingshots (Jun 22, 2012)

Hey Guys, 
whilst searching for theratube i came across this latex tubes, and it's more easily available in the netherlands... 
does anybody knows this stuff?? what do you guys think??

http://www.fysiosupplies.nl/oefenmateriaal/oefen-therabanden/cando-oefen-tubes-30-5m-4136


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Looks fine.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Looks like a competitor of Thera Tubing. It should be ok.
I found this:
http://www.amazon.com/Cando-Exercise-Resistance-Tubing-Polybagged/dp/B000AX43QE


----------



## RawSlingshots (Jun 22, 2012)

thanks guys


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Looks fine to me, altough is a non-latex tube


----------



## RawSlingshots (Jun 22, 2012)

you can buy them in latex and latex-free versions


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

AVOID latex free for sling shots! Pure natural latex is the only choice


----------



## RawSlingshots (Jun 22, 2012)

thanks treefork... allready found that out in a painfull matter i use to buy latex excersicing bands (brand: INQ) but they change over to a new receipe, latex free..
so i cut my regular band dimensions and shot it: straight blown to the face dua band breakage...
so definitly no more latex-free **** for me!
thanks for your replies guys, really love this forum for this kind of stuff!


----------



## RawSlingshots (Jun 22, 2012)

yeah! do also do sell ''thera bands'', it looks a some sort of theraband copy! and **** it's lot cheaper, allready ordered different types and tubes, will keep you posted about performance!
cheers!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I tell ya, I've tried the Theraband Black Latex Free bands and they are not bad at all. Very good life,good speed( not as fast as the Latex variety ) cheaper too -just do not use any sealers on your knots at the pouch tie. The latex free stuff does not like glue of any kind-eats right through it.Use a constrictor knot without any sealer,works fine. Flatband


----------



## RawSlingshots (Jun 22, 2012)

thanks flatband! will give it a try with my old batch!


----------

